# Lelit Elizabeth V3 - Water tap not working out of box



## nsp9 (3 mo ago)

Hi there,

I just setup my brand new machine today. After testing out all the functions I noticed I could not get the hot water tap to work. After pressing button #3 i can hear the pump continuously (even rattling at times) but no water comes out. The animation on the LCD even shows water droplets. My water tank is full with both pipes inside. One pipe (the intake) is attached to the resin filter provided in the box. 

Am i missing something here or doing something wrong? I am new to espresso and i am learning as i go. 

Can someone let me know if i have a defective device or is there some obvious thing i am doing wrong.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Do you get water from the group head if you were to press button 1?


----------



## nsp9 (3 mo ago)

Hi there,

Yes i do get water from the group head. Steamer works too. I removed the filter and resoaked in water at the suggestion of another person to make sure all air was removed. I tried with and without the filter, neither work. I made a video to clearly show the issue: Link to youtube: Lelit Elizabeth V3 - Water tap issue


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@nsp9 hey buddy, please post your video (that i removed) to YouTube...copy the link to it...come back here and then add the link to this thread...TIA.


----------



## nsp9 (3 mo ago)

Thank you. I updated my post to include a youtube link


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

i'd factory reset macine first. Keep water tank full prior to that.
I think it was switching on machine while pressing minus button.


----------



## nsp9 (3 mo ago)

Inspector said:


> i'd factory reset macine first. Keep water tank full prior to that.
> I think it was switching on machine while pressing minus button.


Thanks! I did exactly as you instructed however i think you press the plus button and not the minus. I was successful in doing the reset but the issue persists.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

I have watched the video a few times now and I also have the Elizabeth v3. My conclusion would be that the solenoid hasn’t got power or isn’t working. If it was me I would lift the lid and just take a look. If your not into playing with the inside of a machine it’s a return to where you purchased it from. If you take a look it’s the wires to the solenoid on the water tap your looking at. Just unclip and reclip them. Make sure the machine is unplugged first. Sorry don’t know the level of your diy skills.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Good advice from Jonathon, if factory reset didn't solve the issue, it is likely hardware related.


----------

